# Where's the good stuff in VT?



## yesmandroc (Sep 5, 2009)

Might do a Columbus Day Weekend camping trip to Vermont. Anyone have any good biking suggestions? I handle myself pretty well at Nass, West Hartford, Wadsworth, Middlesex a bit.:flag:


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 6, 2009)

Kingdom Trails http://www.kingdomtrails.org/

Millstone   http://millstonetrails.com/


----------



## JD (Sep 6, 2009)

Stowe, waterbury, hinesburg, millstone, waitsfield, morrisville, montgomery, middlebury, rochester, fayston, moretown, underhill, jeffersonville, pittsfield, rutland....and yes....the Kingdom Trails.  I may have missed 1 or 2.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 6, 2009)

Spent the last day riding Saxon Hill.  Not the gnarliest but man is it fast and fun.  Will be posting a TR later once I have some pics downloaded.  Hoping to hit something tomorrow on my way out of town.

BTW...Big Jay recommended Saxon hill in Jericho.  Wanna say thanks as that was a great day today. (and 30 minutes yesterday. Will explain in the TR)  So much fun.

I've been trying to find info on the camp Johnson trails.  Any info on those?


----------



## JD (Sep 6, 2009)

Colchester exit, head up towards costco...turn right at the light as if you were heading to costso, make a left just before entering the parking lot for costco.  parking area on left.  Sign says Sunny Hollow.  More fun singletracks, follow the burned in stuff.  Fun RAW spot, or in the spring, when it's dry and other stuff isn't.


----------

